# protection in training vs non trained.



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

not sure if this belonged here or not but it deals with protection trained dogs vs non train dogs.

what do you guys think will a non trained dog protect its owner? the untrained dogs in these video looks frightened


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This was recently posted and discussed here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g-video-will-my-untrained-dog-protect-me.html

To keep things from getting confusing, further comments should go in the above link.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it depends on what you mean when you say "protect". 
I don't need a dog to engage an intruder, but many intruders would be deterred by a large GSD in the home or yard. 
If protecting means barking and just bein a presence, then yes, my dog(s) will do that job.
I guarantee, if someone's breaking in, I will not rely on any of my dogs, or even a trained GSD, to "protect", I will be hauling out my .38 while dialing 911.

This video is extremely biased anyway and those dogs were cowering before the man even approached 

The pics where they introduced these dogs made them seem quite intimidated by whatever was going on even prior to the "action".


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this is a very poor video. Cute for school project, but nothing but misinformative. 

Notice how different the "helper" walks toward both groups of dogs, notice how the "trained" dogs react at the sight of the sleeve, not because of protection. Notice in one group all dogs are males and in the other all dogs are females and how in the "untrained" group all the dogs were timid ave after the test started. 

If I were her teacher, I'd have given her a F. Poor prepared experiment with poorest objectivity.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

There are so many flaws in this 'study' but it is a 6th grader so based on her very small, flawed, limited study her result is they will not...again deduced from a terribly flawed 'study'. I know otherwise from first hand experience.

In addition she mentioned her dog 'koda' (trained) which leads me to believe the non trained dogs weren't hers and probably didn't know her at all, without a bond the chances of the dog protecting are diminished not to mention the lack of fear adrenaline in her for the dog to pick up on.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does this girl own any of those dogs not protecting her? 

I'm guessing she doesn't, so why would an untrained dog ever want or feel the need to protect her? Kind of doesn't make sense.


----------

